# Great Bass Day on Hurricane Lake



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Started bass fishing right at 6am and fished until 4 pm. Caught 21 (12 legal) with the biggest being 2.10 caught along the damn on a green pumpkin lizard. Most bass came on lizards/power worms way away from the bank in over 10ft, but we didn't get any bites out in the deep wood area. Grass is getting real bad out there and the banks are pretty much impossible to fish unless it's top water. I think today was one of my best days on Hurricane.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool.


.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job up here in the woods brother!!!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

nice. I tend to do well on those lizards and worms weightless an d Texas rigged so no worries on the grass.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice at least something is being caught out there...


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurricane is my favorite lake. Don't pass up the early morning top water bite with a floater Silver Rapala. As the day progresses, go to a June Bug Culprit around the submerged cover and hold on!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree Gator. Good job auguy!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

In the heat of the day, if you hit the edges of some of those grassy shallows, texas rigged and weightless (the green flake watermelon works and lizards), you can draw out some decent sized bass. Last few trips I landed at least 5 or 6 in the 2-4 lb range doing that. Just need to find their "caves" in the grass and swim it near them a few times, they can't resist.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

screwballl said:


> In the heat of the day, if you hit the edges of some of those grassy shallows, texas rigged and weightless (the green flake watermelon works and lizards), you can draw out some decent sized bass. Last few trips I landed at least 5 or 6 in the 2-4 lb range doing that. Just need to find their "caves" in the grass and swim it near them a few times, they can't resist.


Yeah, we were doing it mainly off the points and once that lure sank out of your view into the depths of the grass, that was usually when they struck. There were a few times when I threw it there and didn't get bit and I told myself there had to be one there and threw it back in there and got one out. Just have to exercise some patience sometimes.


----------

